# Last Man Standing - King of the Deadlift



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

My business partner is running a 'Last Man Standing' deadlift comp at our gym Central Fitness www.centralfitnessgym.com

This is a Pro/Am, pro being competative expereince, am being novice or no experience at all

July 7th

Categories are

90kg and below and Open.

It is being run as a round robin, increasing bar, miss a lift and you are out.

Starting weights are as follows

Am 90 - 160kg - Increasing in 5kgs

Pro 90 - 200kg - Increasing in 10kgs

Am Open - 190kg - Increasing in 5kgs

Pro Open - 250kg - Increasing in 10kgs

£5 entry on the day - just for a laugh

Winner in each category and best lifter (by formula)


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice set up!

May have a think about this mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loving the avi matt, hope the comp goes well mate.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I wish


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> Loving the avi matt, hope the comp goes well mate.


Cheers mate, Megan Fox - just wow!

Full size just because!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U sure that's Megan fox?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it free to spectate lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

looks more like rihanna


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Can we start with just the bar???


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Is it free to spectate lol


Yes indeed



Fatstuff said:


> U sure that's Megan fox?


Yes indeed





Kennyken said:


> Can we start with just the bar???


Erm, no


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I suppose it could be the angle lol, don't look that much like her that's all


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff, do the am


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Fatstuff, do the am


Cant afford the fiver otherwise I would :rolleye:

That or the fact that my one rep max isn't even the opener!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Will be by Oct though. Should be pulling 160 by then, yeah ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Will be by Oct though. Should be pulling 160 by then, yeah ?


2 things mongy

-it's in July

I can pull 160 u plum, but I'm 100kg not 90


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hahaha...more drugs for me


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

can i go in the amatuer?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what times the comp start?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Cheers mate, *Megan Fox - just wow!*
> 
> Full size just because!
> 
> View attachment 85666


'how to lose friends and alienate people' if ya havent already...get it watched! megan :drool:

good luck with the comp mate


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

martin brown said:


> can i go in the amatuer?


90kg class too? ;-)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> what times the comp start?


Er 10 or 11 I think - we will get some posters up in the gym beforehand


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry, think I've missed a trick..

Has this happened? If not.. When is it happening?

I'm deadlifting again and fancy a go in the Amateur open 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I didn't happen - there was not enough interest to warrant a competition.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah that's a shame. Maybe next time


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Weight started at 160 my max deadlift, makes me think I need to up the weights especially as I am 91 kg's now.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

It was a bit far for me anyway. But I'm under 90kg.

Plus have got a 215 deadlift, so I'd have stood a reasonable chance I think.


----------

